# Tariff rates for typical machining items



## PeterT (Jul 23, 2021)

Does anyone have a favorite method to look up tariff rates for typical things we might import from another country? For example metal materials or machine tool accessories - under what used to be NAFTA now CUSMA?
I know this can get unwieldly depending on a bunch of sub-factors like country of origin & properly describing items. There appear to be these online popup calculators which are sometimes actually easier to search than the CDN Customs site. Once upon a time I used to go to Fedex or UPS site because it was easier to navigate than the government site

For example I typed in 'metal lathe chuck' into this site & got the following, result is no applicable duty. Sound right?
https://www.tariffinder.ca/en/search/import/US/metal lathe chuck/8466200020

_Code: 8466.20.00.20
You searched for: Metal Lathe Chuck
You are importing to Canada from United States:
84 NUCLEAR REACTORS, BOILERS, MACHINERY AND MECHANICAL APPLIANCES; PARTS THEREOF
8466 Parts and accessories suitable for use solely or principally with the machines of headings 84.56 to 84.65, including work or tool holders, self-opening dieheads, dividing heads and other special attachments for the machines; tool holders for any type of tool for working in the hand.
8466.20.00 Work holders
8466.20.00.20 For metalworking machine tools

Codes and descriptions from the World Customs Organization HS2017.
The tariff information is provided by Canada for the HS2017 tariff regime.
The Most Favoured Nation (MFN) tariff rates of Canada are generally applicable to imports from all countries.
The Canada-United States-Mexico Agreement (CUSMA) being in force, the preferential tariff information for the current year and for subsequent years is provided based on such agreement. Tariff preferences under the CUSMA apply to goods imported to Canada that meet the rules of origin under this agreement. The MFN tariff rates of Canada apply to goods imported to Canada that do not meet the rules of origin (non-originating goods) under the CUSMA._


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jul 23, 2021)

I think you over thinking it unless you are a commercial guy. If it is not 100k worth of stuff and just for "hobby use" or non million dollar commercial operation as long as you are close its OK for things under 5000 - from personal experience.

I have a guy in US I buy once in a while. When I bough a lot of stuff from him everything was under "tools" tariff and it was OK - even for 1000s worth of stuff. Every chuck, wrench and end mill etc. was "tools". 

If you want to be a bit pedantic you can use code for work holder for lathe chuck - unless its not one for 100,000 CAD you should be totally fine based on my experience. 

Even when using professionals no one plays around with the codes to much. My CNC ball screws came in with code for "brackets". Well, I guess there were brackets included to connect the ball screws


----------



## RobinHood (Jul 23, 2021)

I would call CBSA directly. They should be able to give you the item specific fee schedule or the website / table that they are looking the numbers up in.

As Tom says, there is a lot of discretion on their side. The most important thing is to declare everything accurately. Do not try to pull a fast one by having senders mislabel or undervalue an item (some ask you what to put on the Customs Dec.) - CBSA can throw the book at you and you‘ll continue to have problems for a very long time after. Not worth it.


----------



## John Conroy (Jul 23, 2021)

There was no tariff or duty on my new mill but a customs declaration must still be done


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 23, 2021)

RobinHood said:


> I would call CBSA directly. They should be able to give you the item specific fee schedule or the website / table that they are looking the numbers up in.
> 
> As Tom says, there is a lot of discretion on their side. The most important thing is to declare everything accurately. Do not try to pull a fast one by having senders mislabel or undervalue an item (some ask you what to put on the Customs Dec.) - CBSA can throw the book at you and you‘ll continue to have problems for a very long time after. Not worth it.


CBSA can get nasty. I’ve mentioned it before but “CNC lathe” wasn’t accurate enough, I had to get a printout of what “CNC” stood for. Or another time someone accidentally put a period (literally a .) on my trip paperwork and that stopped me from crossing. Or if the weight on the bill of lading doesn’t match the weight on the customs invoice. The list goes on the last people I want to get upset are border agents. Knock on wood I haven’t had any issues lately


----------



## PeterT (Jul 23, 2021)

Tom Kitta said:


> I think you over thinking it unless you are a commercial guy. If it is not 100k worth of stuff and just for "hobby use" or non million dollar commercial operation as long as you are close its OK for things under 5000 - from personal experience.



I know what you are saying. The item is something I will likely bring in via DYK (so USA seller to DYK Sweetgrass MT clearing address). So providing a tariff code is required, no getting around it. No code = no customs clearance = no delivery. Doesn't matter if its personal or commercial, same rules apply. I'm not fussed about 0% or 5% but you cant just leave the field blank. I was just wondering if anyone had a favorite lookup method. The good news is looks like most of these items are 0% which makes it easy as long as the code is plausible.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jul 23, 2021)

PeterT said:


> I know what you are saying. The item is something I will likely bring in via DYK (so USA seller to DYK Sweetgrass MT clearing address). So providing a tariff code is required, no getting around it. No code = no customs clearance = no delivery. Doesn't matter if its personal or commercial, same rules apply. I'm not fussed about 0% or 5% but you cant just leave the field blank. I was just wondering if anyone had a favorite lookup method. The good news is looks like most of these items are 0% which makes it easy as long as the code is plausible.



Remember the CBSA guys are not exactly know it all as far as items of this nature are concerned. They have no clue what it is - so you just need to be close. If you are clearing it yourself at say the border they may be nasty to just be nasty. I had long history of how nasty CBSA can get just b/c they are not nice pp. For example, I was moving from US to Canada - I had my truck still on US plates. CBSA would not allow it back - say I need to import it. My parents went on a strike at the border that lasted less then 1h. CBSA manager was angry as he had to fill in a form he did not know how to fill. He also did not want the base commander be waken up that people are protesting at the border and his manager does not know how to fill forms in. On another occasion when there was no duty on item CBSA officer pointed at her broken gun holster and said people like me cause it to happen (since I did not volunteer to pay extra tax). I pointed out that there are 10 agents and only me as a client... she did not continue it. 

CBSA == nice to people but terrible when money involved, try to cheat all the time. US Customs == think you are a criminal but are OK with money, never cheat. Imagine CBSA agent married to US Agent - if their child inherits both traits they will create hell.


----------



## Mcgyver (Jul 25, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> CBSA can get nasty.



its whats happens when you wield a lot of power and are bitter at being declined by the police academy .


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jul 25, 2021)

I order quite a bit from USA and use dyk post a lot. I’ve never provided a tariff code - I leave it all to them. I’ve never asked what they put , and tariff charges are none to minimal

Is your concern [mention]PeterT [/mention] that they will misrepresent? Or you’ll over pay?

When I request my pickup from dyk, I provide them the receipt from the vendor showing what it costs (and I deduct the USA shipping cost if it was included in the total). I also tell them what it is, ie tractor parts, or tools or tractor parts [emoji2958]

When I used to cross myself pre covid, I had once 3. 90lb bags of refractory cement and a bunch of boat motor parts. The cbsa guy tried to find refractory and finally said “looks like more boat parts and laughed “

I do t sweat it too much, I never hide anything and always use the original receipt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterT (Jul 25, 2021)

That's interesting Kevin. Actually it was DYK that asked me for the appropriate tariff code. It was more of a courtesy clarification than anything else, nothing onerous.


----------

